# PD.TO



## mead (Jan 19, 2017)

I am new here and new ti trading 
What is ur take on PD.TO?


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

my take is that Precision Drilling is a bloated old dinosaur.
but if someone wants a canadian driller, they always think of PD.

I too am starting to buy drillers. I watch the baker hughes report and drilling rigs are continuing to increase.
My favorite is Akita drilling. Boring as hell to watch but they give a 5% dividend and owned mostly by a family in Calgary. Cant remember the family name .
I also see Trinidad rigs popping up, I like them too but waiting till they hit 2.70 again.


----------

